# Mini-lop



## endlessrain (Oct 21, 2008)

I just adopted the msot adorable rabbit and found out that I'm allergic to her and can't keep her. She is a mini-lop, brown, she is deaf and has called wry neck, which has been treated with antibiotics and steroids, but her head went back to its tiltled possition. I think it makes her even more endearing. 

If anyone wants to adopt her, please let me know, she is the sweetest thing ever and loves to be pet and snuggled. She is also litter trained! Which means that she's fine being let out on her own.

She will come with EVERYTHING, food, cage, litter box, hay, houses, toys, a snuggle sack (she loves being picked up and pet in it), food dishes, and lots of other things. 

Please let me know if you or someone you know might want her, I want this cutie to have a good home.


----------



## timetowaste (Oct 22, 2008)

Hellooo,

Just two questions that will help you find a home for this sweet little girl!

1) It would be helpful to post your location so we know where this little girl bunny is located as well, and which members are closest to you or how to transport her!

2) Is she spayed, and if not, would you be willing to at least contribute toward the cost of getting her spayed?

Thank you so much!!!

Best,

Tracy


----------



## timetowaste (Oct 22, 2008)

I see you wrote Long Island, LOL. Where in Long Island? Nassau or Suffolk? Just wondering since we have plenty of east coast members!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 22, 2008)

*endlessrain wrote: *


> I just adopted the msot adorable rabbit


From where? Most places will require you to bring them back.


----------



## endlessrain (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm in suffolk county, about four miles south of Stony Brook University.

She is only 6 months old, so not old enough to be spayed and it was something that I was going to have to save up for a while to get done. At the moment, I can't afford to offer much.


----------



## endlessrain (Oct 22, 2008)

A girl who was moving and couldn't take the rabbit with her.


----------



## timetowaste (Oct 22, 2008)

Ahhh okay. Well then I guess you aren't required to bring her back haha. I think Jade was thinking that you adopted her from a rescue organization. 

Sorry if any of this sounds hostile or anything. Honestly, it's just to make sure she is adoptable to someone on the forum, and to know exactly where and what the situation is.

Actually at 6 months old she IS old enough to be spayed. Although Jade is our resident head tilt expert, and maybe it isn't safe for this bunny girl to be spayed yet??

I dunno. In any event, I'm way in Scottsdale AZ so I cannot help here obviously. Unless someone in Cali wants her then I can help transport hahaha.

Tracy


----------



## gentle giants (Oct 22, 2008)

Are you sure you are allergic to her? It might be her hay you are having a reaction to, a lot of people have made that mistake.


----------



## Happi Bun (Oct 25, 2008)

^I couldn't agree more!My mom and I thought she was allergic to one of our long haired rabbits because her allergies had been really acting up after getting her.Sowe re-homedher toa lovely new family.I haverecently discovered (to my horror) that it was most likely the hay that she was having problems with.I switched to a new hay (after trying a few others) andnow keepmost of it in a huge closed zip lock bag andher allergies are much better (finally!).


----------



## ani-lover (Nov 16, 2008)

hi, we had a rabbit with a similar situation. Tabby had been back and forth to the vet and was also treated with anti-biotics and steroids. he was very sweet also and we lost him on november 3rd. i have done a lot of research about this type of thing, so i have a lot of knowledge. if anyone is interested in adopting this rabbit, we can also transport within the tri-state area, and into the beginning of pennsylvania. i am also in suffolk county not far from endlessrain.


----------



## ani-lover (Feb 14, 2009)

whatever happened with this bunny?
does she still need a home, or are you keeping her?


----------



## irishlops (Feb 26, 2009)

oh i was reading this as well.....
she just disapeared.....hope it was ok


----------



## evibugz (Mar 3, 2009)

She sounds like she would be perfect for our home! If you come back endlessrain, shoot me a PM


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 3, 2009)

It is definitely possible to spay head-tilt bunnies if the disease that caused the tilt isn't progressing any more. It can of course be tricky and not everyone will want to take the risk, especially if they want to keep the head-tilt bun as an only bun. I know JadeIcing's Apple isn't spayed yet. We had a tilted girlie in our shelter who was spayed by the shelter vets. I think it has to be on a case-by-case basis if the bunny should be spayed.

in any case, I hope this girlie found a home!


----------

